# Another new lady to the site!



## pinklady1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Good Afternoon,

Have ordered a new Audi TT Roadster S-Line Special Edition in White for delivery in March....so excited  
Have just sold my Audi A3 Cab and wanted something a little sportier for next summer and always wanted a TT.

I have purchased this through Brocars Plc who sourced my other Audi - very friendly and professional and would recommend anyone interested in purchasing a new car to visit their website.
x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Welcome to the forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome miss pink lady


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to the club TT


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome !


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome, are you guna be joining us on any of the cruises that are being organised, if your not sure they can be found in the events section


----------



## maggimai (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi I just bought an audt quattro tt and am so in love with it - sad or what? I don't have a remote with it - was gona buy one on web and get it coded - is this a good idea or should i just take it to isacc agnew and get it done there? Grateful for any advice! Ta Irene


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome along to the TT Forum.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome to the forums pinky


----------

